# Rocky Mountain .50 shooters!



## arizonaguide (May 16, 2009)

I have had some great experiences with these folks!
Anybody in that part of the world may want to check it out.
http://www.rmfcsa.org/join.php
pictures:
http://www.rmfcsa.org/gallery/
classifieds:
http://www.rmfcsa.org/classifieds.php

cheers!:cool:


----------



## arizonaguide (May 16, 2009)

Here's another related link to the FCSA (.50 shooters association). :cool:

http://www.fcsa.org/wwwroot/


----------

